# Hello my fellow makeup loovverrss



## aleksis210 (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone! My name is Aleksis...

Well I am new here! I can't wait to able to actually navigate this site....haha....anyway all of my friends are completely "makeup-illiterate"...so I need some people who understand!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






By the way I do reviews/tutorials


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## aleksis210 (Jul 29, 2008)

Loooove your signature pic!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## glam8babe (Aug 2, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 3, 2008)

hi, aleksis! looking forward to your reviews and tutorials.


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 4, 2008)

thanks hun!


----------



## msmack (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)

*





Bienvenue* !


----------

